# My 5 Bettas from Thailand(Aquabid)



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

I finally got my 5 bettas I had purchased on aquabid, I am So happy, i love all of them, they are all gorgeous!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! Gorgeous! I love the 3rd one!


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow, they are stunners!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah, the 3rd one is my favourite too! Then the 1st. The red one has his own 5 gallon  I need name suggestions!!!


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh I love the 2nd and 3rd ones! the third made me think of flamenco dancing so perhaps Flamenco? Or Ares. Gah they're just all so so beautiful!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

#4 should be ghost hunter!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

...your crazy XD


----------



## awesomeapril (Sep 23, 2010)

WOW, If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for the third one? His name should be Stunner! They are all very nice.


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

wow, they're all amazing!!! i especially love the 2nd, hes stunning! the 5th one makes me think of Barney


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Umm he cost me $20 I think or $25. Hahaha Barney! I like that


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

wow love the 4th and 5th how was the shipping and dealing with the transhipper been thinking about bidding but worrie about shipping


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

The 5th is my least favorite. I'm not gonna lie the new transhipper was a bit stressful. He was slow on answering my emails and questions and told me my fish would be here before 12 didn't show up until 4 pm. Other than that, shipping is pretty damn expensive. But this is a new transhipper I used a different one before that was much cheaper. But I guess they're worth it!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

crownie said:


> the third made me think of flamenco dancing so perhaps Flamenco?


I second the name Flamenco for him! I used to take Flamenco lessons! He matches this flamenco gown perfectly:


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Fermin said:


> I second the name Flamenco for him! I used to take Flamenco lessons! He matches this flamenco gown perfectly:


Umm... YES! That pic is perfect! You can really see the resemblance  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Flamenco? How do u pronounce that lol


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I.want.the.3rd.one. lol  Very gorgous bettas! They sure are colorful and STUNNERS!


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

fla-mean-cO ^-^


----------

